
Ask HN: How to best make use of a weekend SF trip? - bradtx
I&#x27;m trying to move from Texas and am spending my 24th birthday there to check out the area.<p>Edit: I&#x27;m currently a programmer analyst doing web dev&#x2F;process documentation at a private non-tech company. I have a bachelor&#x27;s degree in accounting. This trip is about 2 months out and don&#x27;t know or have any leads as to where I&#x27;ll be working once I get there.<p>I&#x27;m not a party person, I don&#x27;t  drink, I hardly watch movies&#x2F;Netflix or play video games. I mostly spend my extra time working on my side project. I skateboard for exercise a few times a week.<p>I&#x27;ve checked meetup.com for tech events during the weekend that I&#x27;ll be there but didn&#x27;t see anything quite down my alley.
======
goldenbeet
we would need so much more info than this to give you helpful information.

For instance, when you move do you already know where you'll be working? What
kind of work do you do? (I assume engineer, but could be wrong) What kind of
things do you enjoy doing (outdoors, drinking, museums, nerd-core, fancy food,
sports, etc)

General Tips:

\- North Beach has some nice bars and restaurants for a chill night. (I would
avoid the touristy parts near the piers though)

\- Mission district has some world famous burritos and you may want to check
Dolores Park

\- Polk st has decent night life if you want to drink/party

\- If you're gonna work in tech you'll likely be in SOMA or Financial District
so take a stroll around market street and then down the embarcadero to the
stadium

\- A lot of people tend to go to the piers in the north of the city for
seafood. If you want to do that, I'd advise going to Hog Island in the ferry
building instead.

\- Checkout Meetup.com and look for any meetups happening that weekend so you
can perhaps meet some locals and get a feel for the community you'd want to be
involved in

